# New Light Weight Build!



## BrianT

First of all, thank you all for answering my questions as I built this bike from the ground up. I figure it's only fair for me to share the final product with all of you. Here goes ...

Introducing my new black beauty - a 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. I recently had this bike built up by the guys at my LBS and have had a chance to put some good miles on it. I absolutely love it!

The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured. That weight includes the clincher wheels and tires, the computer and all hardware, the pedals, and the cages. Here is a complete build list:


Frame: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, Raw (56cm)
Fork: 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 All Carbon
Front Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (18 Hole)
Front Hub: Alchemy (18 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings)
Rear Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (24 Hole)
Rear Hub: DT Swiss 190s (24 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings, And Cassette Body For Shimano 8/9/10 & SRAM)
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray (Black)
Nipples: Internal (Silver)
Rim Tape: Velocity VeloPlugs
Skewers: KCNC Quick Release Skewers (Black)
Cranks: Zipp VumaQuad (172.5mm)
Chain Rings: Zipp VumaQuad (53 x 39)
Bottom Bracket: Zipp VumaQuad (English; Ceramic Bearings)
Pedals: Speedplay Zero Titanium (Gray; With Ceramic Bearings, BTP Aluminum Plates, And BTP Titanium Bolts)
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
Tubes: Continental Supersonic Tubes (60mm Valve)
Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Brake-On Double, With Titanium Bolts)
Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Double, With FSA Ceramic Pullies, Carbon Front & Rear Cages, And Titanium Bolts)
Cassette: SRAM Red Hollow-Tech (11-26)
Chain: SRAM PC-1099-R
Brakes: 2006 Zero Gravity Titanium With Swiss Stop Yellow King Pads
Brake Lever / Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (STI - Double), With Carbon Clamps And Far & Near White Hoods
Handlebar: Specialized Barmac Wedge (42cm, Shallow Drop)
Stem: Specialized Barmac Wedge (120mm Stem)
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Wrap (White) With Bar Phat
Headset: S-Works Campy Style Integrated Threadless With Ceramic Bearings And Carbon Spacer
Seatpost: OMNI Racer Lightweight Carbon (27.2mm x 320mm)
Seatpost Collar: Specialized S-Works CNC Alloy (32.6mm)
Saddle: AX-Lightness Endurance
Brake Cables: Nokon Brake Cables & Housing (Black)
Derailleur Cables: Nokon Shifter Cables & Housing (Black)
Bottle Cages: Tune Wassertrager (2, Black, With Titanium Bolts)
Computer: Specialized Wireless Speed Zone Pro (With Altimeter) With Tune Pulsar Magnet



The bike is stiff and responsive -- it just feels right. It climbs amazingly well and I feel very confident on the descents. Plus I love the way it looks.

I'm sure some of the intial questions will have to do with why I selected certain parts. For the record, I had the drive train on another bike (2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac) and switched it over. I know I could save a little weight going to SRAM Red and will do just that when it comes time to replace these parts. I could also save some weight with an uber light stem and bars. Again, that is true, but in addition to the cost that I would incur, I would certainly lose some stiffness. The Barmac is incredibly stiff and it feels just right in my hands. Lastly, I really like the convenience of clinchers over tubulars. I have my eye on some Lew Tubular wheels (or maybe even some Edge tubular wheels) for races. I know they would drop the weight by another pound or even pound and a half if I get exotic, but I'm not sold on their convenience for everyday riding. Nonetheless, if I made these changes, I could get the bike down nearly two more pounds, putting it right around 11.25 pounds. Who knows ... maybe I'll keep playing with things ... this is an addiction after all.  I promise I'll post updates if (when) I do make any changes.

Without further ado, here are the photos. Enjoy!

Brian


----------



## farva

wow awesome bike. I dig the matted carbon frame. Do you kids still have a college fund?


----------



## DIRT BOY

*Nice bike!*

A job well done!

You may want to get this up on my site.


----------



## Cheers!

Nice bike!


----------



## vortechcoupe

You've got to run the nokons under the tape!! Why even get nokons if you don't do that? They are actually heavier then standard housing. Speaking of housing, the section going to the rear der, the "jagwire" is upside down. That would drive me crazy. Last thing, you need more bar drop. 

jc


----------



## Mdeth1313

vortechcoupe said:


> You've got to run the nokons under the tape!! Why even get nokons if you don't do that? They are actually heavier then standard housing. Speaking of housing, the section going to the rear der, the "jagwire" is upside down. That would drive me crazy. Last thing, you need more bar drop.
> 
> jc


:eek6: :mad2: <----- in reference to the above quote


----------



## fleck

nice build up!

I'm building up my new tarmac. Won't be quite so bling.
older chorus groupo, new ceramic jockey wheels, reccord BB
zipp sl bars, can't recall the stem manuf, might get a new saddle or use my fizique
wheels are protons for normal use and a set of 808s for road races (not crits)


----------



## unit

vortechcoupe said:


> the "jagwire" is upside down. That would drive me crazy.


Not if you are standing on the non drive side of the bike looking down at it!
All the cool guys are in the know about this...


Looks like the owner/builder is proud of this bike (and should be) just the way it is. Still, you gotta love it when someone on the web not only knows a better way to build *your* dream but they *also* know more about what will make you more comfortable!

Nice project, hope it continues to make you happy now that the build is (temporarily) over. (guessing you will continue to find ways to improve this already very nice bike)


----------



## gh1

Really nice bike. Its gotta be the prettiest specialized I have seen.


----------



## homebrew

Very nice build. I would avoid dealing with Lew at the moment as there are some issues being reported with delivery of his product. A rather long winded post over at Weight Weenies goes into the issues at depth


----------



## Cheers!

Personally I think the wheels you have right now are very nice. No reason to get Lightweights or Edge Tubulars. You could consider getting a 2nd rear wheel built with a high profile carbon rim. Like the Reynolds SDV66C clincher with a light weight hub. Or the 68mm edge clincher rim. IT would compliment your front edge wheel very nicely.

Or you can go really odd...
(not my bike). 









btw I have no idea how well those xentis mark 1 wheels work, but they are just cool! and the carbon clincher version is about 1520g heavy... not too bad for something so distinct.


----------



## cpark

Nice ride!!!
How hard is it to keep the hood/handlebar tape white?


----------



## haydos

nice bike mate - but if is was mine id change to a nice alloy deda stem (Zero 100) and bar (Supernatural) combo or even a pro stem and bar, especially if you race.

IMO something isn't right with the stem angle, bar angle and lever height. As long as it fits you though...

Anyway - enjoy as it is very nice all the same.


----------



## vortechcoupe

I said the jagwire would drive ME crazy. But about the fit, i just think it should have more drop. Again just my opinion which i know doesn't matter. It's probably the best looking spec i've ever seen. I just think it would look better with more bar drop. Would be more aero at the same time. It's a race bike but it's a comfort looking position to me, again to ME.

But the nokon cables, they have to be ran under the tape. The cables get saggy otherwise. I don't see much of any reason to buy nokons if your not going to run them under the tape.

Haydos post above also agrees with the stem/bar angle.


----------



## unit

vortechcoupe said:


> I said the jagwire would drive ME crazy. But about the fit, i just think it should have more drop. Again just my opinion which i know doesn't matter. It's probably the best looking spec i've ever seen. I just think it would look better with more bar drop. Would be more aero at the same time. It's a race bike but it's a comfort looking position to me, again to ME.
> 
> But the nokon cables, they have to be ran under the tape. The cables get saggy otherwise. I don't see much of any reason to buy nokons if your not going to run them under the tape.
> 
> Haydos post above also agrees with the stem/bar angle.


Why don't you post up a photo of your bike so we can see how it ought to be done?


----------



## vortechcoupe

Well it would only show how it "ought to be done" for me. I'll take a pic later. I don't have any bar tape on it right now but i'm sure you'll forgive me about that. I just changed bars last week and i've been lazy about putting some new tape on. Actually that brings up something. I'm not sure what color to use. Maybe you can help.

Back to topic. The OP's bike it very nice, again the best looking tarmac i think i've ever seen. Weight is awesome. I wish my time weighed that little.

So what is your deal unit? I wasn't trying to bash the OP. Just throwing my .02 cents in. Sounds like your trying to defend him and bash me? He might like it better with the nokons under the tape? Oh, and the jagwire being upside down so the rider can read it. That's a joke right? Maybe the brand logo on the down tube should be upside down so the rider can read it? (this is me joking).

Justin


----------



## vortechcoupe

Here you go, bash ahead, tell me what you think, whatever. I might use your input. Note, i'm 6 feet 2 inches with a 34" actual inseam. The head tube is huge (19cm) but it lets me run zero spacers with stem angled down. Bike is 15.5 lbs as is in the pics.

I took these pics 10 mins ago, in the garage, it's dark out and i suck at taking photos. I hope they even show up.

2nd pic will show the nokons ready to be taped up. This is the only part of this post that might be on topic.

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/3140052564_a6cdc5cd4a.jpg?v=0

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/3140052864_14dd2d45cb.jpg?v=0


JC


----------



## Cheers!

vortechcoupe said:


> Here you go, bash ahead, tell me what you think, whatever. I might use your input. Note, i'm 6 feet 2 inches with a 34" actual inseam. The head tube is huge (19cm) but it lets me run zero spacers with stem angled down. Bike is 15.5 lbs as is in the pics.
> 
> I took these pics 10 mins ago, in the garage, it's dark out and i suck at taking photos. I hope they even show up.
> 
> 2nd pic will show the nokons ready to be taped up. This is the only part of this post that might be on topic.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/3140052564_a6cdc5cd4a.jpg?v=0
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/3140052864_14dd2d45cb.jpg?v=0
> 
> 
> JC


I think your bike is too heavy... come on... 15.5 lbs? You are insulting the original poster's thread here. 13.27 pounds is quite a bit lighter than 15.5lbs. Since this is "save some weight" forum one should not be allowed to criticize another person's bike unless his/her's is lighter than the one being criticized. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vortechcoupe

true true 15.5 is heavy for this forum. But it is about 2 sizes bigger then his bike. I wasn't critizicing the OP's bike. just making suggestions that I thought would be nice.

His bike is 2 lbs lighter but with some really nice $$ parts. Zipp crank, i'd love to have a set. Maybe i'm just jealous of his bike weight and i came off the wrong way.


----------



## ultimobici

vortechcoupe said:


> Here you go, bash ahead, tell me what you think, whatever. I might use your input. Note, i'm 6 feet 2 inches with a 34" actual inseam. The head tube is huge (19cm) but it lets me run zero spacers with stem angled down. Bike is 15.5 lbs as is in the pics.
> 
> I took these pics 10 mins ago, in the garage, it's dark out and i suck at taking photos. I hope they even show up.
> 
> 2nd pic will show the nokons ready to be taped up. This is the only part of this post that might be on topic.
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/3140052564_a6cdc5cd4a.jpg?v=0
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3216/3140052864_14dd2d45cb.jpg?v=0
> 
> 
> JC


15.5lbs??
pull the other one....

I ride a VXRS with RED rolling on GL330's that is a measured 6.9kg (15.18lb) in small.

Looking at the pics I can't see any uberlight parts on your bike which looks like an XL. How did you arrive at 15.5? A spec list would be helpful.


----------



## cpark

ultimobici said:


> 15.5lbs??
> pull the other one....
> 
> I ride a VXRS with RED rolling on GL330's that is a measured 6.9kg (15.18lb) in small.
> 
> Looking at the pics I can't see any uberlight parts on your bike which looks like an XL. How did you arrive at 15.5? A spec list would be helpful.


I think 15.5 lb might be doable.
I have a Proteam VXR in medium and it weighs about 15.75 with full DA 7800 with Fulcrum Racing Zero.
Looks like he got pretty light saddle (SLR-?) which saves about 100 grams over average saddle. Plus his wheelset looks like light NIO rims and if he has some light hubs it probably weighs about 1300 to 1350 grams.....

By the way, GL330 rims are nice. I had my racing wheels built with them in the 90's and loved them..


----------



## vortechcoupe

Off topic but, quick list:

XL vrx (58cm top tube)
fork cut as short as poss, headset top cap has even been shaved to make it lower, saved 10 grams too!
Dura ace
fsa carbon compact isis crank ~780 ish grams
time seatpost and stem, stem is actually heavy at 140 grams
fsa alloy bars, heavy 270 grams!!
hollow pin chain
look keo ti pedals
slr carbon kit flow ~130 grams
nio 30 rims
laser spokes 24/16 with rear triplet laced
white ind. h1 hubs with ti freehub body. i think the wheels weigh around 1390 grams maybe a hair more. with veloplugs
gp4000 tires which were about 220 grams i think
american classic chromoly qr's


----------



## M__E

vortechcoupe said:


> ... I just think it would *look* better with more bar drop. Would be more aero at the same time. It's a race bike but it's a comfort looking position to me, again to ME.


WTF!!..you choose your position based on how it looks? I had a poll on this stuff here...seriously choose option number..5..suits you down to the ground


----------



## vortechcoupe

M__E said:


> WTF!!..you choose your position based on how it looks? I had a poll on this stuff here...seriously choose option number..5..suits you down to the ground



nope, didn't say that either.


----------



## DMFT

Does everybody who's questioning the OP's position realize/know :

1) His bike was recently built.
2) The Barmac is very adjustable via shims inside the stem.

Peep's just need to chill! - OP, you have a SWEET ride!!


----------



## ultimobici

BrianT said:


> First of all, thank you all for answering my questions as I built this bike from the ground up. I figure it's only fair for me to share the final product with all of you. Here goes ...
> 
> Introducing my new black beauty - a 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. I recently had this bike built up by the guys at my LBS and have had a chance to put some good miles on it. I absolutely love it!
> 
> The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured. That weight includes the clincher wheels and tires, the computer and all hardware, the pedals, and the cages. Here is a complete build list:
> 
> 
> Frame: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, Raw (56cm)
> Fork: 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 All Carbon
> Front Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (18 Hole)
> Front Hub: Alchemy (18 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings)
> Rear Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (24 Hole)
> Rear Hub: DT Swiss 190s (24 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings, And Cassette Body For Shimano 8/9/10 & SRAM)
> Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray (Black)
> Nipples: Internal (Silver)
> Rim Tape: Velocity VeloPlugs
> Skewers: KCNC Quick Release Skewers (Black)
> Cranks: Zipp VumaQuad (172.5mm)
> Chain Rings: Zipp VumaQuad (53 x 39)
> Bottom Bracket: Zipp VumaQuad (English; Ceramic Bearings)
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero Titanium (Gray; With Ceramic Bearings, BTP Aluminum Plates, And BTP Titanium Bolts)
> Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
> Tubes: Continental Supersonic Tubes (60mm Valve)
> Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Brake-On Double, With Titanium Bolts)
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Double, With FSA Ceramic Pullies, Carbon Front & Rear Cages, And Titanium Bolts)
> Cassette: SRAM Red Hollow-Tech (11-26)
> Chain: SRAM PC-1099-R
> Brakes: 2006 Zero Gravity Titanium With Swiss Stop Yellow King Pads
> Brake Lever / Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (STI - Double), With Carbon Clamps And Far & Near White Hoods
> Handlebar: Specialized Barmac Wedge (42cm, Shallow Drop)
> Stem: Specialized Barmac Wedge (120mm Stem)
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Wrap (White) With Bar Phat
> Headset: S-Works Campy Style Integrated Threadless With Ceramic Bearings And Carbon Spacer
> Seatpost: OMNI Racer Lightweight Carbon (27.2mm x 320mm)
> Seatpost Collar: Specialized S-Works CNC Alloy (32.6mm)
> Saddle: AX-Lightness Endurance
> Brake Cables: Nokon Brake Cables & Housing (Black)
> Derailleur Cables: Nokon Shifter Cables & Housing (Black)
> Bottle Cages: Tune Wassertrager (2, Black, With Titanium Bolts)
> Computer: Specialized Wireless Speed Zone Pro (With Altimeter) With Tune Pulsar Magnet
> 
> 
> 
> The bike is stiff and responsive -- it just feels right. It climbs amazingly well and I feel very confident on the descents. Plus I love the way it looks.
> 
> I'm sure some of the intial questions will have to do with why I selected certain parts. For the record, I had the drive train on another bike (2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac) and switched it over. I know I could save a little weight going to SRAM Red and will do just that when it comes time to replace these parts. I could also save some weight with an uber light stem and bars. Again, that is true, but in addition to the cost that I would incur, I would certainly lose some stiffness. The Barmac is incredibly stiff and it feels just right in my hands. Lastly, I really like the convenience of clinchers over tubulars. I have my eye on some Lew Tubular wheels (or maybe even some Edge tubular wheels) for races. I know they would drop the weight by another pound or even pound and a half if I get exotic, but I'm not sold on their convenience for everyday riding. Nonetheless, if I made these changes, I could get the bike down nearly two more pounds, putting it right around 11.25 pounds. Who knows ... maybe I'll keep playing with things ... this is an addiction after all.  I promise I'll post updates if (when) I do make any changes.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the photos. Enjoy!
> 
> Brian


Not usually too keen on Specializeds but yours is somehow different. How does it ride?

Only one question - why the Vuma and not the S-Works crank?


----------



## jhamlin38

love yours. Here's mine, sans cables, tape, chain and white hudz.


----------



## !!!shaunie!!!

people people settle down i have one set of wheels that will make everything better
seein as how light and expensive all the stuff that u guys hav is u should to be able to afford a pair of lightweight obermeyer g3 tubulars onl weighing in at 975 grams or just over 2lb's ther half descent but a $6500 i say hmmm.
its up to you thats just my 2 cents


----------



## unit

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> people people settle down i have one set of wheels that will make everything better
> seein as how light and expensive all the stuff that u guys hav is u should to be able to afford a pair of lightweight obermeyer g3 tubulars onl weighing in at 975 grams or just over 2lb's ther half descent but a $6500 i say hmmm.
> its up to you thats just my 2 cents


Wow! You sure showed us.


----------



## justsomeotherdude

Well I'll be damned. That is almost 10lbs lighter than my bike. If you shave it down to your 11lbs then it will be 11lbs lighter than mine... HAHAHA!!!! That's just insane. Just curious...Mind if I ask how much money do you have in that?


----------



## Mdeth1313

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> people people settle down i have one set of wheels that will make everything better
> seein as how light and expensive all the stuff that u guys hav is u should to be able to afford a pair of lightweight obermeyer g3 tubulars onl weighing in at 975 grams or just over 2lb's ther half descent but a $6500 i say hmmm.
> its up to you thats just my 2 cents



You can get lighter than that for less money-- edge rims w/ extralite rear hub and m5 front hub - or a different front hub if you dont like changing out bearings.

http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6057 718g wheelset for under $2500. You could make them more durable (cx-ray or dt aerolite spokes instead of ti) and they'd still come in way under 900g for the set and that would only lower the price.

2 cents, I'll call this tree-fitty (stupid loch-ness monster)


----------



## CIOCC FAN

M5 bearings last pretty well, especially if you use good high quality bearings like Phil Wood's.


----------



## HazemBata

BrianT,

Thats an awesome bike. Congratulations.

I want to ask about the seat. How did you end up choosing that one? What else did you consider and how do you like the one you picked?

Take care.


----------



## lalahsghost

Switch out for Powercordz cables + powercordz Nokon housings to drop an easy 50g?


----------



## theone29

Wow, that's a dream bike weight for me 12-14 pounds. What's the price tag? 10K+



BrianT said:


> First of all, thank you all for answering my questions as I built this bike from the ground up. I figure it's only fair for me to share the final product with all of you. Here goes ...
> 
> Introducing my new black beauty - a 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. I recently had this bike built up by the guys at my LBS and have had a chance to put some good miles on it. I absolutely love it!
> 
> The bike weighs 13.27 pounds as pictured. That weight includes the clincher wheels and tires, the computer and all hardware, the pedals, and the cages. Here is a complete build list:
> 
> 
> Frame: 2009 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2, Raw (56cm)
> Fork: 2009 Specialized S-Works SL2 All Carbon
> Front Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (18 Hole)
> Front Hub: Alchemy (18 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings)
> Rear Rim: Edge 38mm Carbon Clincher (24 Hole)
> Rear Hub: DT Swiss 190s (24 Hole, With Ceramic Bearings, And Cassette Body For Shimano 8/9/10 & SRAM)
> Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray (Black)
> Nipples: Internal (Silver)
> Rim Tape: Velocity VeloPlugs
> Skewers: KCNC Quick Release Skewers (Black)
> Cranks: Zipp VumaQuad (172.5mm)
> Chain Rings: Zipp VumaQuad (53 x 39)
> Bottom Bracket: Zipp VumaQuad (English; Ceramic Bearings)
> Pedals: Speedplay Zero Titanium (Gray; With Ceramic Bearings, BTP Aluminum Plates, And BTP Titanium Bolts)
> Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
> Tubes: Continental Supersonic Tubes (60mm Valve)
> Front Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Brake-On Double, With Titanium Bolts)
> Rear Derailleur: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (Double, With FSA Ceramic Pullies, Carbon Front & Rear Cages, And Titanium Bolts)
> Cassette: SRAM Red Hollow-Tech (11-26)
> Chain: SRAM PC-1099-R
> Brakes: 2006 Zero Gravity Titanium With Swiss Stop Yellow King Pads
> Brake Lever / Shifters: Shimano Dura Ace 10 Speed (STI - Double), With Carbon Clamps And Far & Near White Hoods
> Handlebar: Specialized Barmac Wedge (42cm, Shallow Drop)
> Stem: Specialized Barmac Wedge (120mm Stem)
> Bar Tape: Specialized S-Wrap (White) With Bar Phat
> Headset: S-Works Campy Style Integrated Threadless With Ceramic Bearings And Carbon Spacer
> Seatpost: OMNI Racer Lightweight Carbon (27.2mm x 320mm)
> Seatpost Collar: Specialized S-Works CNC Alloy (32.6mm)
> Saddle: AX-Lightness Endurance
> Brake Cables: Nokon Brake Cables & Housing (Black)
> Derailleur Cables: Nokon Shifter Cables & Housing (Black)
> Bottle Cages: Tune Wassertrager (2, Black, With Titanium Bolts)
> Computer: Specialized Wireless Speed Zone Pro (With Altimeter) With Tune Pulsar Magnet
> 
> 
> 
> The bike is stiff and responsive -- it just feels right. It climbs amazingly well and I feel very confident on the descents. Plus I love the way it looks.
> 
> I'm sure some of the intial questions will have to do with why I selected certain parts. For the record, I had the drive train on another bike (2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac) and switched it over. I know I could save a little weight going to SRAM Red and will do just that when it comes time to replace these parts. I could also save some weight with an uber light stem and bars. Again, that is true, but in addition to the cost that I would incur, I would certainly lose some stiffness. The Barmac is incredibly stiff and it feels just right in my hands. Lastly, I really like the convenience of clinchers over tubulars. I have my eye on some Lew Tubular wheels (or maybe even some Edge tubular wheels) for races. I know they would drop the weight by another pound or even pound and a half if I get exotic, but I'm not sold on their convenience for everyday riding. Nonetheless, if I made these changes, I could get the bike down nearly two more pounds, putting it right around 11.25 pounds. Who knows ... maybe I'll keep playing with things ... this is an addiction after all.  I promise I'll post updates if (when) I do make any changes.
> 
> Without further ado, here are the photos. Enjoy!
> 
> Brian


----------



## tantra

How's that AX Lightness saddle feel after a few miles?


----------



## arinowner

*ceramic headset bearings?*

Nice ride. One question though. Did the headset come with ceramic bearings?
I have a FSA Campagnolo style headset and have been trying to find some ceramic bearings (45 degree) but have not had any luck?????


----------

